# 1000 tasses de thé pour la grenouille Teafrog



## Missrapunzel

Congratulations on your 1000 first posts, Teafrog! 
I love your picture by the way! It is very noticeable in a thread and always a delight to see it (and the text that comes with it too, of course!!)


----------



## davideguada

Congratulations! You are a very helpful member!


----------



## hunternet

Congratulations Teafrog ! 1 000 posts !


----------



## archijacq

Félicitations - c'est tout à fait ma tasse de thé


----------



## rocamadour

I would like to join the party...

*  CONGRATS, TEAFROG!!!  *​


----------



## cropje_jnr

1000 posts! Congratulations


----------



## Teafrog

Thanks y'all , but quite frankly, there was no need to beat any drums. Posts flow and come and go. C'est la vie du forum…
Since I have your attention, what do you think of the latest incarnation for  Teafrog (tree frog)? I've just 'upgraded'/tweaked my avatar this morning (pure coincidence, honest Guv.).
Ça vous dilate la rate / does it tickle you? 
See you charming people around the forum. Pip pip.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça me dirate la late (euh, non : c'est l'inverse !)

You're definitely a Brittish frog: a bowler hat, an umbrella, even flippers (I didn't know it was raining *that* much in England! ) and – of course – a cup of tea.


----------



## Trisia

May I join in?

Congratulations, Teafrog, not only for the posts on Fr/Eng, but also for those on the EO. 

Well done


----------



## Missrapunzel

Teafrog said:


> Since I have your attention, what do you think of the latest incarnation for Teafrog (tree frog)?


My opinion of the new Teafrog is very positive! Typically english and so chic!


----------



## DearPrudence

Teafrog said:


> Since I have your attention, what do you think of the latest incarnation for  Teafrog (tree frog)? I've just 'upgraded'/tweaked my avatar this morning (pure coincidence, honest Guv.).


Ah, I had been waiting so long 
Congrats, M. ThéGrenouille !


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à tous, 

I don't know about you, but Teafrog's avatar always makes me think of the frog character from the excellent animated film *Hoodwinked* (_"La véritable histoire du petit chaperon rouge"_). Go watch it, if you haven't  yet (or rent it or buy it).

Warm regards


----------



## Punky Zoé

Quoi ! Mille posts seulement, pour ce forero indispensable, l'"autre" grenouille du forum, celle au chic anglais et au thé rouge ???

   Félicitations - congrats   ​


----------



## itka

Coâ, coâ ! dit la Grenouille (qui coassait en français), mille posts pour notre cousine _so british_ ? Et autant de tasses de thé ?

Félicitations !


----------



## Nicomon

Félicitations pour ces 1000 + posts Teafrog !   Here... have your choice.


----------



## nichec

Hihi, the frog with a cup of tea, 

Thank you so much 

Your avatar is very, how can I say, British 

I like it a lot though, from the first time I saw it. 

But not as much as I like your posts and your Cambridge Dictionary links 

Anyway, congratulations, and keep them coming


----------



## Teafrog

Thank you all for these kind words  



Nicomon said:


> Félicitations pour ces 1000 + posts Teafrog !   Here... have your choice.


The first link is fun, the second truly surprising. I will contact them, out of curiosity 

'Bye y'all, see you anon


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bravo, cher confrère batracien!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Teaf' et toutes mes félicitations pour tes posts remplis d'humour et de pertinence ! 
Dis, ton tout nouvel avatar tu nous l'avais montré y'a déjà plusieurs mois de cela !  (et je t'avais dit que je le trouvais extra, même ! )
Encore quelques posts en français et bientôt il risque de se transformer en ceci !


----------



## Teafrog

Merci KaRiNe 

Je suis désolé pour ma réponse un chouia en retard. Je voulais d’abord vérifier un mot en Français dont je n’étais pas sûr du tout (celui-là).

En effet, il y a quelques mois je t’avais montré, avec 1 ou 2 autres, mon nouvel avatar en présentation privée, pour avoir votre avis dessus  . Je l’ai mis en ligne que le 15, pour la dégustation du forum entier, et évidemment pour faire un peu de changement… 

 J’adore ta grenouille Française (style Maurice Chevalier), avec son Panama et son croissant, sa tasse de café et sa clope ! Bravo !!  
LOL


----------



## geve

Je suis tellement, tellement en retard que ce n'est même plus la peine que je te félicite  et pourtant ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque, tant nous avons vécu de grandes aventures sur ce forum !
Non, vraiment, c'est trop tard pour te souhaiter un joyeux postiversaire... A la place, je ferai acte de contrition ce soir en réalisant vingt gallic shrugs d'affilée avant de me coucher. Etant donné la gravité de ma faute, peut-être même irais-je jusqu'à m'infliger la dégustation d'une tasse de thé (eh oui, car je n'aime pas le thé  honte sur moi). 
Joyeux 1260ème post !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Teafrog said:


> [...] grenouille Française (style Maurice Chevalier), avec son Panama et [...]


C'était pas un Panama, mais un canotier (p. 2), voyons ! 
(merci à geve d'être à la bourre, j'aurais jamais vu ça sinon ! )


----------



## Franglais1969

Bravo Teafrog! 

Your posts always make interesting reading!


----------

